# Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!



## barschkönig (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich war von Mittwoch bis Heute im Ostseebad Wustrow auf dem Fischland. Wollte hierzu mal ein paar Eindrücke vermitteln. 
Ich wollte auf Hornhecht angeln aber die gingen die letzten Tage leider überhaupt nicht. Viele Einheimische vermuteten das der starke Wind von letzter Woche dafür verantwortlich war, das sich das Wasser so abgekühlt hatte. Naja also gings mit Wattwurm von der Seebrücke in Wustrow auf Dorsch, Platte und co. Vorher informierte ich mich noch im Internet über die Seebrücke und bin da auch auf die Angelzeiten gestoßen. 22 - 6 uhr ist das Angeln erlaubt. Dann rief ich erstmal den Angelladen und der Besitzer versicherte mir, dass es dort keinen interessiere was die Angelzeiten angeht, angeblich besteht diese Zeit nur offiziell. 
Was war? Natürlich nicht, Freitag beim Angeln von der Seebrücke kamen dann 2 Beamte des Ordungsamtes und schickten alle Angler von der Seebrücke, bei manchen ließen sie sich die Scheine zeigen bei manchen nicht. Naja also runter und 2 stunden Später war die Brücke wieder voller Angler, auch Einheimische! Bin dann auch wieder rauf. 
Nächsten Tag, am Samstag das Selbe. Viele Angler, und um 12:30 kam dann wieder die beiden Beamten ran und schickten uns wieder runter. Und heute morgen kam dann die Krönung, denn die beiden gaben uns noch ein Knöllchen wegen Falschparkens obwohl die Beiden gesehen haben das das Auto nur da stand zum Beladen. Eine Bekannte hat sogar noch ihr Koffer zum Auto gebracht, zuerst sind die beiden vorbei gelaufen und dann als keiner beim Auto war kamen se zurück und machten ihre "Arbeit"!!! Der eine Behauptete noch, dass er nicht gesehen hätte wie wir Koffer zum Auto gebracht hatten #q 15 euro!!

Echt eine Sauerei, da fährt man 500 km um in der Hornhechtsaison da zu angeln und ein Tourist in der Stadt zu sein, seine Angelmarke bezahlt und dann gibt es dort solche sinnlosen Gesetze der Stadt Wustrow. Angeblich stören die Angler ja die Besucher der Seebrücke aber im Gegenteil, jedes mal wenn ein Fisch gefangen wurde haben alle geguckt und gestaunt, nicht einer regte sich auf. Zu der Parksache muss ich nichts mehr sagen, entweder braucht die Stadt so dringend Geld das man die EIGENEN Touristen abzockt oder die beiden "Ordungshüter" hatten Sonntagfrüh nichts besseres zutun. Ich kann nur jeden abraten da hinzufahren, der dort auch von der Seebrücke angeln will. 
Fische gabs dann auch welche: konnte 3 Dorsche bis 50cm, eine Menge Plattfische, 3 Aalmuttern und einen Seeskorpion fangen.


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

weiß gar nicht was du dich so aufregst.
du wußtest das dort ein zeitlich begrenztes angelverbot existiert.
wenn dann müllermeierschulze sagt das gilt nicht ist das völlig uninteressant.
die gemeinde ist eigentümer der seebrücke und macht dort die regeln, basta.
und warum auf vielen seebrücken ein zumindest zeitlich begrenztes angelverbot herrscht, da kommt man mit ein bischen überlegung selbst drauf.

was die parkerei angeht kann ich mir kein urteil erlauben ich war nicht dabei.

antonio


----------



## barschkönig (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

Dann kann man aber leider nur anderen abraten dahin zu fahren wenn man von der Seebrücke angeln will. Eine große Anzahl der Touristen in der Hornhechtzeit sind Angler. Die kommen da umsonst hin weil se wegen solch sinnlosen Gesetzen runtergeschickt werden und nicht ordentlich angeln können dann.
98 % der ganzen Touristen auf der Brücke freuen sich über die Angler und die Kinder haben was zu sehen. Nur weil sich 2 oder 3 alte Damen aufregen das ein Eimerchen im Weg steht darf man nicht solche Gesetze machen. 
Außerdem hat ein richtiger Angelladen auch einen darauf hinzuweisen, dass das da so ist und wenn selbst die Einheimischen dort am Tage drauf angeln was soll dann ein Tourist denken, der denkt doch sofort, so wie ich, das das nicht so schlimm ist wenn man dort auch am Tag angelt.


----------



## Heidechopper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

Verstehe nicht, was es da aufzuregen gibt.#d
Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren nach Wustrow und mache da meinen Sommerurlaub. Selbstverständlich auch mit Angeln, auch von der Seebrücke. Die angegebenen Angelzeiten gehen für mich völlig OK, schützen Sie doch auch diejenigen, die auf der Seebrücke das tun wollen wozu diese Brücke in ERSTER LINIE gedacht ist: eine Promenade zum erholenden drauf spazieren gehen nämlich. In Gegenwart messerscharfer fliegender Angelhaken und teilweise auch herum liegender Fisch- und Köderreste (leider sah ich solches Anglerschädliches Verhalten allzu oft) wird so eine Promenade eben nicht zum Genuss!#c
Und wenn man sich dazu auch nicht an die geltenden Parkregeln hält, kommt das Knöllchen als Dreingabe. Hier sollte sich der Tröt-Anzettler mal an die eigene Nase fassen. 
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Daniel-93 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was es da aufzuregen gibt.#d
> Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren nach Wustrow und mache da meinen Sommerurlaub. Selbstverständlich auch mit Angeln, auch von der Seebrücke. Die angegebenen Angelzeiten gehen für mich völlig OK, schützen Sie doch auch diejenigen, die auf der Seebrücke das tun wollen wozu diese Brücke in ERSTER LINIE gedacht ist: eine Promenade zum erholenden drauf spazieren gehen nämlich. In Gegenwart messerscharfer fliegender Angelhaken und teilweise auch herum liegender Fisch- und Köderreste (leider sah ich solches Anglerschädliches Verhalten allzu oft) wird so eine Promenade eben nicht zum Genuss!#c
> Und wenn man sich dazu auch nicht an die geltenden Parkregeln hält, kommt das Knöllchen als Dreingabe. Hier sollte sich der Tröt-Anzettler mal an die eigene Nase fassen.
> Gruß Rolf




Da muss ich dir recht geben wenn ich irgendwo an der Küste Urlaub machen würde und auf Fischreste,...... auf der Brücke stoßen würde würde ich das als Urlauber auch nicht schön finden.


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Dann kann man aber leider nur anderen abraten dahin zu fahren wenn man von der Seebrücke angeln will. Eine große Anzahl der Touristen in der Hornhechtzeit sind Angler
> 
> ja und hornhecht gibts nicht nur auf der seebrücke.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was es da aufzuregen gibt.#d
> Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren nach Wustrow und mache da meinen Sommerurlaub. Selbstverständlich auch mit Angeln, auch von der Seebrücke. Die angegebenen Angelzeiten gehen für mich völlig OK, schützen Sie doch auch diejenigen, die auf der Seebrücke das tun wollen wozu diese Brücke in ERSTER LINIE gedacht ist: eine Promenade zum erholenden drauf spazieren gehen nämlich. In Gegenwart messerscharfer fliegender Angelhaken und teilweise auch herum liegender Fisch- und Köderreste (leider sah ich solches Anglerschädliches Verhalten allzu oft) wird so eine Promenade eben nicht zum Genuss!#c
> Und wenn man sich dazu auch nicht an die geltenden Parkregeln hält, kommt das Knöllchen als Dreingabe. Hier sollte sich der Tröt-Anzettler mal an die eigene Nase fassen.
> Gruß Rolf



Seh ich genau so! |good:
Dass ihr von der Brücke geholt wurdet war ganz allein eure Schuld, denn vorne an der Brücke steht ja auch noch ein Schild, und das sollte eigentlich genug aussagen..


----------



## barschkönig (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

Naja wenn ihr das soo seht, eure Sache. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen und sehe keinen Grund für das Gesetz. Die Leute sind beim Auswerfen immer ein Stück zur Seite gegangen und keiner regte sich auf darüber. Im tiefsten Sommer kann ichs ja verstehen wenn die Brücke überfüllt ist und man dann nicht da mit Blei und Blinker rumballern kann aber jetzt doch nicht. 
Das mit dem Müll ist ne andere Sache, da darf ruhig kontrolliert werden aber gleich alle zu bestrafen ist zuviel.

@Heidechopper

Wenn die Leute von der Ferienanlage sagen, dass das in Ordnung geht mit dem Parken zum entladen dann wird man doch als Tourist der noch nicht da war, dem erstmal Glauben schenken, oder soll ich erst halb Wustrow fragen ob ich da für 10 min mein Auto hinstellen darf?


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Naja wenn ihr das soo seht, eure Sache. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen und* sehe keinen Grund für das Gesetz.* Die Leute sind beim Auswerfen immer ein Stück zur Seite gegangen und keiner regte sich auf darüber. Im tiefsten Sommer kann ichs ja verstehen wenn die Brücke überfüllt ist und man dann nicht da mit Blei und Blinker rumballern kann aber jetzt doch nicht.
> Das mit dem Müll ist ne andere Sache, da darf ruhig kontrolliert werden aber gleich alle zu bestrafen ist zuviel.
> 
> @Heidechopper
> ...


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen!

Und gebe Dir hier noch einen Tip:

Leg Dir 'ne halbwegs anständige Wathose zu und probiere Dein Glück beim nächsten Mal einfach von der Küste aus, eben abseits der Seebrücken!
Dort hast Du keine begrenzten Angelzeiten, Deine Ruhe, Parkplätze findet man viel leichter und glaube mir man fängt auch besser!
Ich als Einheimischer praktiziere das schon ewig so, das "Gerammel" auf den Seebrücken tue ich mir nicht an!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Naja wenn ihr das soo seht, eure Sache. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen und sehe keinen Grund für das Gesetz. Die Leute sind beim Auswerfen immer ein Stück zur Seite gegangen und keiner regte sich auf darüber. Im tiefsten Sommer kann ichs ja verstehen wenn die Brücke überfüllt ist und man dann nicht da mit Blei und Blinker rumballern kann aber jetzt doch nicht.
> Das mit dem Müll ist ne andere Sache, da darf ruhig kontrolliert werden aber gleich alle zu bestrafen ist zuviel.
> 
> @Heidechopper
> ...



wenn du nen führerschein hast solltest du es wissen und dich dran halten.
da brauchst du niemanden fragen.
was hast du überhaupt entladen angelgerät, wo angeln nicht erlaubt ist?

antonio


----------



## astacus (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

Ahoi,

warum überhaupt Seebrücken? Ich persönlich finde das ehr nervig: Haben sie schon was gefangen? Was gibt es hier für Fische?...? Außerdem ist mir die Distanz Angel, Wasser einfach zu groß. Fischmäßig kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Seebrücke und Strand ausmachen.

Astacus


----------



## Daniel-93 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



astacus schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> warum überhaupt Seebrücken? Ich persönlich finde das ehr nervig: Haben sie schon was gefangen? Was gibt es hier für Fische?...? Außerdem ist mir die Distanz Angel, Wasser einfach zu groß. Fischmäßig kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Seebrücke und Strand ausmachen.




Das stimmt ich persönlich fand es auch immer nervig wenn die Leute ankamen und immer gefragt haben was man denn schon gefangen hat usw.



astacus schrieb:


> Fischmäßig kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Seebrücke und Strand ausmachen.




Unterschiede sind mir auch nicht wirklich bewusst, mal fängt man von der Brücke besser und mal aus der Brandung.

Aber nicht jeder hat Lust in der Brandung zustehen zumal man immer die Angelsachen entstanden muss usw, naja muss nicht aber die meisten machen es weil es die Ausrüstung schont.


----------



## astacus (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder hat Lust in der Brandung zustehen zumal man immer die Angelsachen entstanden muss usw, naja muss nicht aber die meisten machen es weil es die Ausrüstung schont.


 
Naja Ausrütung schonen...Abduschen wg. Salzwasser sollte so der so gemacht werden. Ein bischen Sand kann jeder Angler vertragen. Sollst halt die Ausrüstung nicht im Sand suhlen. Aufschläge der Angel auf dem Seebrückenboden sind auch nicht so gut.

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## Daniel-93 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



astacus schrieb:


> Naja Ausrütung schonen...Abduschen wg. Salzwasser sollte so der so gemacht werden. Ein bischen Sand kann jeder Angler vertragen. Sollst halt die Ausrüstung nicht im Sand suhlen. Aufschläge der Angel auf dem Seebrückenboden sind auch nicht so gut.
> 
> Ahoi
> Astacus




Naja ein wenig mehr gehört da schon zu wenn man in der Brandung steht.

Man hat mehr mit zu schleppen Brandungs Zelt, Stuhl........

Man muss meisten weiter laufen da an den meisten guten Brandungs Plätzen keine Parkplätze sind.


Also im großen und ganzen kann man eigentlich sagen das Brückenangeln etwas für Leute ist die mehr entspannen möchten, nicht zu weit laufen möchten und und und.

Also jetzt nix gegen die Brückenangler.


----------



## prime caster 01 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

Ja dan steht ma bei Windsterke 12 Ost in der Brandung dan wert ihr fro auf einer Seebrücke zu stehen und glaubt mir dan fängt man da sich tot.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ja dan steht ma* bei Windsterke 12 O*st in der Brandung* dan wert ihr fro auf einer Seebrücke zu stehen und glaubt mir dan fängt man da sich tot.*





|good:
















|muahah:


----------



## Daniel-93 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ja dan steht ma bei Windsterke 12 Ost in der Brandung dan wert ihr fro auf einer Seebrücke zu stehen und glaubt mir dan fängt man da sich tot.




Ja gut recht hast du, aber du und ich stellen uns ja trotz alledem in die Brandung.


----------



## Mikusch11 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was es da aufzuregen gibt.#d
> Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren nach Wustrow und mache da meinen Sommerurlaub. Selbstverständlich auch mit Angeln, auch von der Seebrücke. Die angegebenen Angelzeiten gehen für mich völlig OK, schützen Sie doch auch diejenigen, die auf der Seebrücke das tun wollen wozu diese Brücke in ERSTER LINIE gedacht ist: eine Promenade zum erholenden drauf spazieren gehen nämlich. In Gegenwart messerscharfer fliegender Angelhaken und teilweise auch herum liegender Fisch- und Köderreste (leider sah ich solches Anglerschädliches Verhalten allzu oft) wird so eine Promenade eben nicht zum Genuss!#c
> Und wenn man sich dazu auch nicht an die geltenden Parkregeln hält, kommt das Knöllchen als Dreingabe. Hier sollte sich der Tröt-Anzettler mal an die eigene Nase fassen.
> Gruß Rolf


 

Hier tippst du völlig im dunkeln, da die Seebrücken nicht als "Promenade" gedacht waren...anscheinend maßen sich eiige Leute etwas an, wovon sie keinerlei Ahnung haben...

Zum Thema an sich: Schuld sind die Angler selbst, die mit ihrem Fehlverhalten maßgeblicher Grund für die Brückenzeiten sind. Zum einen gehts es um die "Sicherheit", zum anderen auch um die Verschmutzung, wobei ich hierfür einen Lösungsansatz parad habe...

-> jeder Angler der in der Zeit von Mai - Juli auf der Seebrücke angeln möchte, muss sich eine Art Tageskarte für die Brückennutzung kaufen (erhältlich am Automaten, Brückenaufgang oder Ordnungsamt)... von diesem Geld könnte die Gemeinde eine Saisonkraft (400euro-Basis) finanzieren, die sich um die Säuberung und Ordnung auf der Brücke kümmert und mit Absprache mit dem Brückenwart/ Ordnungsamt Platzverweise für unverbesserliche erteilen darf)...

Die größte Frechheit hier ist eigentlich, dass das "Recht" der einheimischen Bürger völlig unter dem Teppcih gekehrt wird...wenn ich im Urlaub in ein"Fischerdorf" fahre, würde ich es mir nicht anmaßen Forderungen oder Beschwerden über die traditionelle Fischerei/Angelei in dieser Region zu äußern...hierbei ist aber vor allen dingen die mentalität der Menschen/ Beschwerder zu verurteilen!!!! 

Fazit: Man kann gerne über diverse Themen diskutieren, aber im Endeffekt gibt es Gesetze an die sich gehalten werden muss, wie sinnentleert und contra ethisch/moralisch sie auch immer sein mögen...

BTW ich gebe dem Steinbutt recht, das Gerammel ist dort wirklich nicht zum aushalten... drum Wathose an und ab in die Fluten...!!!!!!!


----------



## vermesser (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Mikusch11 schrieb:


> -> jeder Angler der in der Zeit von Mai - Juli auf der Seebrücke angeln möchte, muss sich eine Art Tageskarte für die Brückennutzung kaufen (erhältlich am Automaten, Brückenaufgang oder Ordnungsamt)... von diesem Geld könnte die Gemeinde eine Saisonkraft (400euro-Basis) finanzieren, die sich um die Säuberung und Ordnung auf der Brücke kümmert und mit Absprache mit dem Brückenwart/ Ordnungsamt Platzverweise für unverbesserliche erteilen darf)...



Gibts so ähnlich in Graal Müritz. Funktioniert ganz gut, Ticket ziehen und ab und an kommt einer und guckt, ob auf der Brücke einigermaßen Ordnung herrscht. Find ich gut!


----------



## Daniel-93 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Mikusch11 schrieb:


> -> jeder Angler der in der Zeit von Mai - Juli auf der Seebrücke angeln möchte, muss sich eine Art Tageskarte für die Brückennutzung kaufen erhältlich am Automaten, Brückenaufgang oder Ordnungsamt)... von diesem Geld könnte die Gemeinde eine Saisonkraft (400euro-Basis) finanzieren, die sich um die Säuberung und Ordnung auf der Brücke kümmert und mit Absprache mit dem Brückenwart/ Ordnungsamt Platzverweise für unverbesserliche erteilen darf...




Die Idee an sich finde ich gut, damit müsste mal jemand zum Bürgermeister laufen und das mal vorschlagen, würde mich echt mal interessieren was dabei raus kommen würde.


----------



## barschkönig (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

Das mit der Ordnungswache finde ich gut. Obwohl es da schon eine Kurwache gibt die fahren mit einem kleinen Auto auf die Brücke und leeren die Mülleimer da.


----------



## Daniel-93 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Das mit der Ordnungswache finde ich gut. Obwohl es da schon eine Kurwache gibt die fahren mit einem kleinen Auto auf die Brücke und leeren die Mülleimer da.




Das wird fast überall so gemacht auch bei uns und die leeren wie du schon gesagt hast die Mülleimer, ich habe noch nie gesehen das die sich die mühe machen unsere Seebrücke zu pflegen.

Wenn sie das machen würden gäbe es das gleich auf der Titelseite der Zeitung zu lesen. 

Als unsere Seebrücke noch neu war wurde sie immer gepflegt sauber gehalten usw aber heute wird da eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts mehr gemacht, einige Bretter sind lose und keiner macht sich die mühe die Bretter auszutauschen geschweige denn neu zu Befestigen.


----------



## astacus (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

mit dem Automaten fehlt nicht mehr viel zum Glück. Köderautomat, Snackautomat, Dixi...

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Das wird fast überall so gemacht auch bei uns und die leeren wie du schon gesagt hast die Mülleimer, ich habe noch nie gesehen das die sich die mühe machen unsere Seebrücke zu pflegen.
> 
> Wenn sie das machen würden gäbe es das gleich auf der Titelseite der Zeitung zu lesen.
> 
> Als unsere Seebrücke noch neu war wurde sie immer gepflegt sauber gehalten usw *aber heute wird da eigentlich so gut wie gar nichts mehr gemacht, einige Bretter sind lose und keiner macht sich die mühe die Bretter auszutauschen geschweige denn neu zu Befestigen.*





Das könnte zum einen für den (die) Besitzer der Brücke 
(vermutlich Stadt,Gemeinde o.ä.) ein recht hohes Risiko
darstellen (Unfälle),oder das Ding könnte aus Geldmangel einfach gesperrt werden.
Warum nicht einfach einen Accuschrauber und eine Handvoll
Schrauben mitbringen,ihr tut es dann doch für euch.:m


----------



## Daniel-93 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das könnte zum einen für den (die) Besitzer der Brücke
> (vermutlich Stadt,Gemeinde o.ä.) ein recht hohes Risiko
> darstellen (Unfälle),oder das Ding könnte aus Geldmangel einfach gesperrt werden.



Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich was bei uns ans am Strand gemacht wird, die Brücke wird vernachlässigt dafür wird am Strand umso mehr gemacht.

An Geldmangel liegt das ganze zu 100% nicht. 



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach einen Accuschrauber und eine Handvoll
> Schrauben mitbringen,ihr tut es dann doch für euch.:m



Einen Accuschrauber habe ich nur die schrauben nicht, ich müsste andere Bretter der Seebrücke demontieren um die losen zu befestigen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich was bei uns ans am Strand gemacht wird, die Brücke wird vernachlässigt dafür wird am Strand umso mehr gemacht.
> 
> An Geldmangel liegt das ganze zu 100% nicht.
> 
> ...


 

War ja auch nur eine Idee aus der Ferne.:m
Kenne ja die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht,nur manches
kann man manchmal für sich selbst machen,wenn sonst 
nichts hilft.


----------



## Daniel-93 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War ja auch nur eine Idee aus der Ferne.:m
> Kenne ja die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht,nur manches
> kann man manchmal für sich selbst machen,wenn sonst
> nichts hilft.




Das Stimmt. :m


----------



## Heidechopper (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

|bigeyesIch staune erst mal über die Gesetzestreue mancher Bürger.

@Mikusch11
Den alten Sinn und Zweck von Seebrücken kenne ich sehr wohl, fuhren doch zumindest zu meiner Jugendzeit noch fast überall Bäderschiffe an diese Brücken. Heute dienen Sie nun Mal mehr als Seepromenaden. Ansonsten wären Sie heute nutzlos und wohl nicht mehr vorhanden. Und du müßtest am Strand angeln.
Außerdem ist Wustrow alles andre, aber kein Fischerdorf. 

@ prime coaster 01
Ich möchte Dich mal bei 12 Bft auf einer Seebrücke sehen. Da nähme ich Wetten an, wie lange Du Dich darauf halten kannst.

@barschkönig
Es gibt zum ersten in Wustrow auch in Strand- bzw. Brückennähe genug, wenn auch gebührenpflichtige Parkplätze. Zudem gäbe ich nichts auf die Aussagen irgendwelcher Leute. 

Zudem noch allgemein: nach meinen Erkenntnissen hält die Stadt Wustrow ihre Seebrücke in Schuss. Jedes Jahr werden marode Bretter und Balken entfernt und erneuert. Übrigens spielt ein Akkuschrauber dabei keine Rolle. Die Jungs und Mädels die das im letzten Jahr erledigt haben, waren echte Zimmerleute, die ihr Handwerk verstanden haben.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> |bigeyesIch staune erst mal über die Gesetzestreue mancher Bürger.
> 
> @Mikusch11
> Den alten Sinn und Zweck von Seebrücken kenne ich sehr wohl, fuhren doch zumindest zu meiner Jugendzeit noch fast überall Bäderschiffe an diese Brücken. Heute dienen Sie nun Mal mehr als Seepromenaden. Ansonsten wären Sie heute nutzlos und wohl nicht mehr vorhanden. Und du müßtest am Strand angeln.
> ...


 

Hallo Rolf,#h

da steht ja dann Aussage gegen Aussage.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ja dan steht ma bei Windsterke 12 Ost in der Brandung dan wert ihr fro auf einer Seebrücke zu stehen und glaubt mir dan fängt man da sich tot.



Den Tod fängt man sich da eventuell ein, aber mit der Bisserkennung wird es schwierig...


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Den Tod fängt man sich da eventuell ein, *aber mit der Bisserkennung* wird es schwierig...


 

Das wäre vermutlich auch seine erste "Erkenntnis".|supergri


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

am besten gehts da mit der fliege auch zwecks der bißerkennung.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*



antonio schrieb:


> am besten gehts da mit der fliege auch zwecks der bißerkennung.
> 
> antonio


 

Antonio,#d

wo bleibt der Ernst der Sache?
Schließlich bist du kein "prime caster".


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

bitte vielmals um entschuldigung.

antonio|wavey:


----------



## Heidechopper (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

Kurze Beschreibung eines Angelabends Anfang August letzten Jahres auf der Seebrücke Wustrow. Wind auflandig mit 6-7 Bft. Dazu Regenschauer. Zielfisch Hering. Angelzeit von 22 Uhr bis 24 Uhr. Ergebnis 2 Fische, davon 1 verloren. Gefangen zusätzlich: völlig durchnässte Klamotten trotz Regenzeug (Die Gischt kam von unten durch die Bretter und wurde von oben mit Regen wieder abgewaschen.). Fahrrad: Lager voller Sand, obwohl es nicht direkt darin gestanden hat.
Wellenhöhe bei 2-2,5 m.
wohlgemerkt: 6-7 Bft, keine 12.
Mal ein Tipp: bei ruhigem Wetter halten sich an den Wellenbrechern (nicht nur bei Wustrow) dicke Meeräschen auf)
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## vermesser (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

So´ne Abende, allerdings mit ner Windstärke 10 haben ich auch schon mit nem Kumpel durch...und was soll ich sagen, es war geil!!!

190 Gramm Krallenblei, Wurfweite ca. 15-20 m |supergri trotz gut Schwung  !

Aber nach zwei Stunden mussten wir beide Fische putzen, weil wir beide die Kühlbox nicht mehr zugekriegt haben vor lauter Dorschen zwischen 60-70 cm!!! 

Einer der geilsten Angelabende, an die ich mich erinner.

Es geht durchaus, gemütlich is was anderes...aber mit entsprechend viel Kabelbindern lässt sich mit ner BW Plane ein kleiner Windschutz errichten  !!


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ordnungsamt in Wustrow!*

das ist kein angelwetter sondern schwiegermutterwetter.
man kann herrlich drachen fliegen lassen.

antonio


----------

